

System76 Rolls Out Ubuntu-powered Bonobo Extreme Gaming Laptop  - fanze100
http://www.maximumpc.com/article/news/system76_rolls_out_ubuntu-powered_bonobo_extreme_gaming_laptop800

======
ckdarby
If you're Canadian I highly suggest NOT ordering from this company. I had a
nightmare with shipping and vowed to never order from this company again.

------
jimmthang
linux gaming!

